
Ask HN: What are some challenges found when moving from GitHub to GitLab? - joeblau
I&#x27;ve been running https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gitignore.io for almost 6 years now. A few weeks ago, I built a project on GitLab and my experience was amazing. Integrated CI and Pipelines, private repos, the way GitLab provides transparency for its static site generator, The process for SSL secreting your site, and the extra features of GitLab Flavored Markdown were all better than GitHub.<p>One of the main reasons I&#x27;m sticking with GitHub is the community. It has taken 6 years to get to 4k stars and get a decent level of credibility and moving to GitLab would force me to start over.  Including community, what other challenges have people found when migrating a project from GitHub to GitLab?
======
dsumenkovic
Hello, Community Advocate at GitLab here. I am pleased to read your feedback
about our product and values. Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts,
we really appreciate that.

Totally understand your words about the credibility you've earned for your
hard work during the past years, and we'd love to help you out with any
concern or question you may have regarding the migration.

Here are some good overviews [1] & [2] which may give you a better picture of
how the migration goes and how we could support your initiative.

[1] [https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/ghc-
devs/2018-December/01...](https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/ghc-
devs/2018-December/016716.html)

[2] [https://www.drupal.org/drupalorg/blog/developer-tools-
initia...](https://www.drupal.org/drupalorg/blog/developer-tools-initiative-
part-5-gitlab-partnership)

------
mtmail
Github has more integrations as market leader. For example there's a few
companies who do automatic dependency management with creating pull request
(e.g. [https://greenkeeper.io/](https://greenkeeper.io/)) and they only
support github.

~~~
sytse
That is correct. Please do note that GitLab also offers dependency
vulnerability scanning and we're working on auto remediation
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/3710](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/3710)

